# Did Breck, Keystone & A-basin last year..now where?



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

Vail, Copper Mountain, Loveland, Winter park, Eldora


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Wait a minute... you've done Breck, A-Bay, and Keystone and you're going BACK to Keystone? WTF?!

Loveland is just across the pass and I guarantee you they'll have more terrain open than Key. If it wasn't for A-51 and night riding, I don't think anyone would go to Keystone. They have to get the least snow of any major resort in CO.


----------



## EverBorN (Jul 21, 2007)

linvillegorge said:


> Wait a minute... you've done Breck, A-Bay, and Keystone and you're going BACK to Keystone? WTF?!
> 
> Loveland is just across the pass and I guarantee you they'll have more terrain open than Key. If it wasn't for A-51 and night riding, I don't think anyone would go to Keystone. They have to get the least snow of any major resort in CO.


Ok Vail is to pricey I just saw.. what about beaver creek? Loveland is kinda small compared to the larger resorts isnt it? Keystone last year had the most runs open out of the bigger resorts(by thanksgiving), they had like a 2.5 mile run open by thanksgiving which was real nice, they also have a gondala going which was cool, not that it makes or breaks it..but its nice. Dont forget I come from the IL/WI area so the snow anywhere in CO will be 100x better then here even if its keystone snow. Loveland runs arnt very long though are they? We love the long runs..we dont get that we were are from..were lucky if the run goes longer then 30 seconds here =/ Iv been looking at beaver creek, that place looks great. We use keystone as our thanksgiving trip for the early season..not our main big trip when the whole crew goes..we go for better resorts then like breck and such..


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

Loveland's got some of the earliest opening dates in the States. I've heard nothing but great things about Loveland, but never been. I'd say suck it up and, if it snows, take a day trip to Vail. If you're spending Breck prices, why not spend Vail Prices, the difference is Minimal. You have to do the Back Bowls at Vail, at least once. Think of Peak 8 at Breck, only a shit-ton bigger! Heard good things about the Beav Creek, but never been.


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

Trail length doesn't matter as much as vertical. Loveland is always a good time.


----------



## AWNOW (Sep 12, 2009)

snowvols said:


> Trail length doesn't matter as much as vertical. Loveland is always a good time.



I think this is the guy that couldn't get off talking about trail length last year too.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Ummm, Beaver Creek costs the same as Vail.

Loveland is a great mountain. If you like lines, tracked up terrain, and hard pack, don't go there. Loveland is a ride up to the lift and get freshies all day during a storm type of place. Not much to like there.

Aspen is super rad, but if you're complaining about the cost of Vail...

Winterpark is still probably my favorite Front Range area. It does suffer from crowds like all the others. Best pillow lines inbounds that I have found around here though, just gotta know where to find 'em. The tree riding is also second to none in the state. Arguably the best in state, alongside a few other areas.


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

AWNOW said:


> I think this is the guy that couldn't get off talking about trail length last year too.


ME? I didn't make a trip last year due to being unemployed? :dunno: I think you're mistaken.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Though he quoted you, I think he was referring to EB. I remember it from last year as well.


----------



## jpb3 (Nov 29, 2009)

Loveland and Copper are my favorite mountains in that area, by far.........


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

killclimbz said:


> Ummm, Beaver Creek costs the same as Vail.


So I figured.



killclimbz said:


> Loveland is a great mountain. If you like lines, tracked up terrain, and hard pack, don't go there. Loveland is a ride up to the lift and get freshies all day during a storm type of place. Not much to like there.


This is good to know. I've heard a bunch of locals touting this place, but I was afraid of what you just said. I suppose there is a reason why my hesitation won-out. I guess its a little like A-Basin only more crowded? I bought an A-Basin pass a few years ago (mainly for the 4 or 5 day flex passes at Vail & Breck) and only rode A-Basin once on my trip. I know the locals love it, but it didn't tickle my fancy. 



killclimbz said:


> Winterpark is still probably my favorite Front Range area. It does suffer from crowds like all the others. Best pillow lines inbounds that I have found around here though, just gotta know where to find 'em. The tree riding is also second to none in the state. Arguably the best in state, alongside a few other areas.


I keep wanting to check this place out. Is it that good? Worthy skipping a return to Vail for? (Not a thread-jack, just a clarification question)


----------



## AWNOW (Sep 12, 2009)

snowvols said:


> ME? I didn't make a trip last year due to being unemployed? :dunno: I think you're mistaken.


Yeah, sorry I was just responding to your quote, and was in reference to the OP.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

neednsnow said:


> So I figured.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Needsnow, I think you need to go back re read my statement about Loveland. It's dripping with sarcasm. It's everything Breck and Keystone are not. Worth your time to visit. Especially when they report five inches of snow. Last time those 5" deep powder turns were mid thigh deep.

Winterpark is still my personal favorite along the front range. There are rock gardens that have fun pillow lines, tons of tree riding, and alpine cliffs and steeps in Vasquez cirque. The tree riding does come with a caveat though, the best tree lines are pretty much expert level riding. They get gnarly tight frequently and open up for stretches and back again. Though there are now some more open trees off of the Panaromic lift that are very enjoyable at an intermediate to advanced level. I've seen a lot of EC Jay Peak tree skiers just get shut down at some of the spots. It can just take some getting used to is all. Most of the best stuff at the mountain is also well hidden, so it helps to get some local knowledge of the area. 

I'd say if you are going to go there, book for March or late February. By then everything should be open. You can hike out to the Cirque, backside of Paresenne's is open, and the other good spots are are well in.


----------



## SnowDotCom (Mar 18, 2010)

Hey EverBorn, 

I'm Drew and I actually work for Vail. If you have any questions about where you could stay or what kind of deals we have going on just let me know. I'm here to help.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

killclimbz said:


> Needsnow, I think you need to go back re read my statement about Loveland. It's dripping with sarcasm. It's everything Breck and Keystone are not. Worth your time to visit. Especially when they report five inches of snow. Last time those 5" deep powder turns were mid thigh deep.
> 
> Winterpark is still my personal favorite along the front range. There are rock gardens that have fun pillow lines through the, tons of tree riding, and alpine cliffs and steeps in Vasquez cirque. The tree riding does come with a caveat though, the best tree lines are pretty much expert level riding. They get gnarly tight frequently and open up for stretches and back again. Though there are now some more open trees off of the Panaromic lift that are very enjoyable at an intermediate to advanced level. I've seen a lot of EC Jay Peak tree skiers just get shut down at some of the spots. It can just take some getting used to is all. Most of the best stuff at the mountain is also well hidden, so it helps to get some local knowledge of the area.
> 
> I'd say if you are going to go there, book for March or late February. By then everything should be open. You can hike out to the Cirque, backside of Paresenne's is open, and the other good spots are are well in.



Thanks! Usually I am pretty good at picking-up the sarcasm. It was early, what can I say?:dunno: I'm currently deciding where to direct my annual Martin Luther King Day (Jan 15th) western trip....or just stay here and use personal days in March to head west. Done Utah the past two years, but might go back to Colorado for another shot. If I do Colorado, I've considered Loveland and Winter Park. I'd do Vail again, for a day...but BA has scared me away from Breck. :cheeky4: Just kinda over Breck.

Anyways, thanks for clarifying! I love tree lines and well, you know......the tighter the better!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Haha something wrong with this. You'll drive to Aspen but not Steamboat? Steamboat is an hour north of Summit County Aspen is a 3 hour drive.


----------



## EverBorN (Jul 21, 2007)

Thanks for the all the input guys, helps alot. Yes I am "the guy" about trail length being important, if you are from where I am from you would understand why this is important. I dont want to drive 16 hours for what I can get here in IL/WI.. I dont mean to be annoying about it in anyway sorry? Just wanted to make sure I got my point accross that trail length is important to us is all I ment. Having a long trail to go down & not sure where it leads and the views in CO its like adventure compared to here, all U get here is a 20 second run..you can see the bottom of the lift from the top..its awful. I know you guys from CO dont understand how awful it is here & may be annoyed about it but I am sorry lol. If I lived in CO I would see where your coming from since long trails like that is the norm so going for more fun terrian at that point is well worth it, I get it. Last year was the 1st time to CO and taking 10+ minutes to hit bottom was unreal for us, totaly different experience. We have terrian parks & stuff like that here so we go to CO for the views...length of the trails & the fun terrian. 

Ya but anyway loveland sounds great, maybe well check that out in nov when we go just me & my cuz since they will have the most open, I enjoyed A-basin as well. We'll be boarding 3 days so since well be in the summit area well prolly hit Loveland/A-basin for 2 of 3 days then maybe keystone for the 3rd? On our major trip in jan though were still deciding between Vail/breck/beaver I think are our main top 3.

Also, the reason were limited to the summit area or somewhere near there is because we have a lot of $poor$ friends that cant afford much & a couple of our friends fly into denver instead of drive with us and they wont go anymore then 2 hours from denver..


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I grew up with 750 vertical I still don't care about trail length never have.


----------



## EverBorN (Jul 21, 2007)

BurtonAvenger said:


> I grew up with 750 vertical I still don't care about trail length never have.


We got 200-500 vertical... We got one 700 vertical 4 1/2 hours away if that counts


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

EB, I think you might want to pm Drew (snowdotcom), I got a hunch you might get a sweet offer from him. Even if you stay in Vail, Loveland is a quick drive away. $60 season high lift ticket prices make it affordable and easy to work into your plans.


----------



## EverBorN (Jul 21, 2007)

killclimbz said:


> EB, I think you might want to pm Drew (snowdotcom), I got a hunch you might get a sweet offer from him. Even if you stay in Vail, Loveland is a quick drive away. $60 season high lift ticket prices make it affordable and easy to work into your plans.


Will doo thanks


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Loveland blows.............................................literally!!!!


----------



## EverBorN (Jul 21, 2007)

mojo maestro said:


> Loveland blows.............................................literally!!!!


You dont like loveland?? Or are you referring to the weather lol


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

I believe he was referring to the fact they are blowing snow.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

It's always windy.....snow blowin'.....flat light.....cold as hell.....way better places to go then Loveland!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

^^^Sounds like a LL local to me.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I did 2 days at Breck and 1 at Vail on our trip last yr. Wanted to hit Keystone but conditions there sucked. If you want to stay in that area, you might wan to checkout Vail too. It was pretty sick too, although we preferred Breck. You could drive up to Winter Park too.


----------



## EverBorN (Jul 21, 2007)

killclimbz said:


> ^^^Sounds like a LL local to me.


Yup, agree


----------



## Bodiboard (Oct 22, 2010)

*Long Trails*

Okay I totally get the long trail thing, I grew up skiing mostly at Wimot mountain, north of Chicago, and they had 250 vert feet ( with a burton 150 Elite in 1985). When I was growing up I would get all the pamphlets of ski resorts and was frigin amazed that runs could be a mile long. WhenI was 12 I went to Steamboat and just fell in love with the wilderness and vastness of it all, so I get why you care about long runs, going and going, it was an adventure. Now I have lived in west for 20 years years and have riddin all over and now in Boulder for 12 years and have Fri off So when you live out here it all changes, what you cared about before, like long runs and a big resort now is not as importnat as fresh lines and few people. We get better and better and want more challenges like Imperial lift on Breck where we hike up to the ridge and drop in 15 feet before heading down the steep pow or better yet a day out at Silverton riding there one lift and in pow all day with a guide. I love hearing from folks like you since it reminds me how fortunate we are out here. So it is all about what you want and not caring what others think or say, if you want a big resort with good food and nightlife then Breck is kewl, if you are more about the skiing and want to risk a little windy coldness then Loveland can be epic. Back bowls of Vail are great with good snow and on and on. Just go to all the resorts and find the best it has to offer and leave the rest. They all have there limitations and there good points. Just explore and it all gets clearer and clearer where to go and what tickles your fancy. The snow determines where I go too. Cheers and see you at Keystone Nov 5th loving the one or two open runs Not an early year this year a but snowing right now!

Bodi


----------



## vote4pedro (Dec 28, 2009)

I know you said you don't want to drive to Steamboat, but it's worth the drive. Huge resort, great variety of terrain and awesome snow. And because it's a little more out of the way, no wait in lift lines :thumbsup:


----------



## Bodiboard (Oct 22, 2010)

*Ditto on that*

I think if I had one place to go it would be Steamboat. All the terrain you could want and the scene is cool. Mellow but cool. If you want bigger party then Breck or Aspen but for the whole experience, I love Steamboat. Snow rocks and too far away from Denver to get too busy. 

Good luck and have a sweet trip, Bodi


----------



## EverBorN (Jul 21, 2007)

I do want to try steamboat sometime soon for sure, for now though what do you guys think about this for our november plan.. Loveland, copper and vail?? Boarding 3 days and want to try 3 new resorts and maybe well pick a new one for our big jan trip instead of breck..maybe vail like I was saying.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

That could be ok. Base it on conditions. Loveland and Copper are both probably going to be good for what ever "good" is at that time. Vail, who knows? We just had a great storm roll through. If storms keep lining up all three should be fine, but there is no guarantee we are going to get that. We got a good start with this one no doubt though.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

For what it's worth, my crew is planning our 2nd CO trip. It'll be 6 days total with 2 days riding at Winter Park and 2 riding days at Steamboat.


----------



## JRosco (Sep 27, 2010)

You're going to love the 'boat! Hopefully they get a healthy pounding of that champagne pow pow while you're there! :thumbsup: 
I have yet to go to WP, mostly because I have the Colorado Pass(Vail Resorts) and probably because someone jaded me and told me it sucks except for Mary Jane. Not sure how true that is, but I will find out for myself one of these days.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

PM me when your trip gets close Triple. The best expert tree riding and some of the best free riding terrain is at Winterpark. I can give you some beta based on what the snow is like.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

killclimbz said:


> PM me when your trip gets close Triple. The best expert tree riding and some of the best free riding terrain is at Winterpark. I can give you some beta based on what the snow is like.


Hell yeah! :thumbsup:


----------



## Tauwolf (Oct 12, 2010)

We just booked our January trip. 1-day Loveland, 1-day A-basin, and 2 days back country. It's my first trip west (the other guys have gone several times), and I couldn't be more stoked!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Tauwolf said:


> We just booked our January trip. 1-day Loveland, 1-day A-basin, and 2 days back country. It's my first trip west (the other guys have gone several times), and I couldn't be more stoked!


Hope you got a guide or B.C. training otherwise it was nice knowing you.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Hope you got a guide or B.C. training otherwise it was nice knowing you.


quoted for truth


----------



## Tauwolf (Oct 12, 2010)

Wait, are you saying Michigan and Pennsylvania experience doesn't have me prepared for Colorado???? 

2 of the guys actually have quite a bit of experience (one of them has climbed the highest peak on every continent). The 3rd guy is almost as experienced as them, and the 3 of them spent several days out there in that area 2 and 4 seasons ago. I plan on following their lead and doing what I'm told.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

just make sure you rent or buy your own avy gear to have on yourself. it does no good if they have all the gear for them and you are the one burried, or vice versa. sounds like a fun trip. I will be out there the last two weeks of december, but further south. We usually only do 2 days light BC for altitude adjustment. A hike or two adjusts you pretty quickly when you go slow up the hill. Then go home and chill in the hot tube and take an alieve....


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Good to hear you're going with experienced guys. In the meantime, still do everything you can to educate yourself.


----------



## Tauwolf (Oct 12, 2010)

Oh absolutely! The research and education before a new experience is half the fun for me. 

Also, the other 3 guys are a doctor, firefighter, and a nurse. I'll be in good hands.... lol


----------



## jputtho2 (Jan 14, 2010)

What's ur beef with A-bay that ya think Keystone is better? Views are by far best in that area and the trails are very long. We wondered over to Keystone and it was annoyingly packed over there. I mean check these views out from our trips last year at arapahoe...

GF and I and you can see Keystone directly above us and then breck above and left of keystone. This was Montezuma side. 









**Yeeeaaah just noticed that there are 5 pages to this and I read through the first two thinking that was it...


----------

